# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  SW 104th and May Avenue Construction???

## SoonerDave

Hi all...

Rumors are swirling in and around our neighborhood that big construction may be pending on the SW corner of SW 104th and May Avenue. Has anyone heard anything in this regard?

There has been speculation about that corner for years, but nothing has ever come of it. They have been surveying the property recently, and quite a bit of work has been done to a small gas or oil property roughly in the middle of it. This corner is immediately adjacent to the Lakeridge housing addition. 

Rumors over the years have run the gamut from Target to Wal Mart, but frankly the available land area in that corner doesn't seem large enough to support either of those types of retailers.

Anyone heard anything?

-SoonerDave

----------


## Martin

i haven't noticed any activity, nor have i heard anything through the grapevine... guess i'm out of the loop. looking at satellite imagery, it looks like that corner has more area than the chatenay shopping center at 104th and penn.

whatever goes in, i sure hope it's better than the cvs parmacy they're putting on 89th and may... talk about a disappointment. -M

----------


## SoonerDave

The surveryors were crawling all over that area about a month ago, maybe two, and there have been all manner of light trucks going into that wellhead (I assume) in the middle there. I asked the surveyors if they knew what was up, and they didn't - just that they were resurveying the property borders. There has also been some utility work at that SW corner. Only reason I notice it is that I drive by it every day.

Earlywine Boulevard, the "main artery" for Lakeridge, cuts a curved swath from 104th southeasterly toward May. Maybe I'm just not paying close enough attention (wouldn't be the first time), but that area doesn't seem nearly as large as the area Chatenay occupies over on Penn.....but if that's what the pix show...

I wouldn't mind a SuperTarget right there, because Target does a pretty darned good job of keeping their properties well maintained. A Wal Mart, on the other hand, makes me want to puke in my shorts. Their places start deteriorating into slums five minutes after ground is broken.

And, yes, the CVS on 89th and May was a terrific disappointment. I'm not sure I know exactly what I was hoping for, but another pharmacy sure wasn't it. 

If you hear of anything going on at 104th and May, lemme know. A few years ago, a Crest Foods was a "done deal" for 104th and May, but never happened; then it moved to a "done deal" at 89th and May, but never happened; then it evaporated into nothing when they built somewhere else entirely. 

Land records show the corner to be owned by something called Roaring Fork Association, and the property has been marketed seemingly forever by Blanton Properties....don't know anything about Roaring Fork, except that Journal Record archival info shows them to have bought quite a bit of property on the far north side of town around May and Memorial over the years, which I presume by now has been developed into a variety of retail outlets, restaurants, what have you...

Here's my dream wish for a Barnes and Noble!!!!

Keep your ears and eyes peeled...lots of curious folks in that area hearing rumors.

-SoonerDave

(hey, a guy can dream, can't he  :Smile:  )

----------


## Martin

here's a shot from google maps that has both properties in the field of view.  it looks to me that excluding the land on which the well sits, that the property is roughly the same width east and west but is maybe 25&#37; longer north and south.

i'll have to agree here... a target or a crest would be good.  a wal-mart or a wal-mart neighborhood market would be unwelcome to me.  i'd like to see an additional grocery store go in... if i don't find what i want at the albertson's at 104th and penn, i usually end up going all the way to crest on 12th and eastern in moore... i enjoy cooking and i'd like to have more (and possibly upscale) choices as to where i get groceries.  a barnes and noble wouldn't be bad, either... but i wouldn't hold my breath.

-M

----------


## SoonerDave

Man, that's just shows-ta-go-ya that you just can't trust your instincts (at least I can't) on land size. I would never have thought that area was so large. You could put the GagMart SuperCenter at Santa Fe in that corner with room to spare.

No, I'm not holding my breath on a B&N....just wishing  :Smile:  

-SoonerDave

----------


## Martin

well... i'm pretty sure there's _just_ enough room for a supertarget, but not enough for a wal-mart supercenter... if you catch my drift!

...and yeah, it would be nice to have a finer bookstore on the southside. -M

----------


## SoonerDave

Absolutely :-)

What _was_ I thinking?

-sd

----------


## Dave Cook

It's really funny you would mention this. A resident across the street from that location told me it's to be a Super Target or whatever you call those things. Not sure how he knows. 

Wouldn't be great if they put in something that didn't make that corner look like every other corner in Strip Mall Oasis, Oklahoma?

This town is about as unique as a slice of white bread.

----------


## mranderson

Target would be better suited for the freeway. I-240 would be ideal. My guess is Crest is finally getting smart by building a SW Oklahoma City location.

----------


## soonerliberal

> Target would be better suited for the freeway. I-240 would be ideal. My guess is Crest is finally getting smart by building a SW Oklahoma City location.


I disagree.  The population is moving southward in the Westmoore district.  Anywhere along 104th or south would be great for a Crest or SuperTarget.  The nearest store for such things you would find at a Target is the Tri-City Walmart Supercenter.  For those in far south Oklahoma City, that Walmart is even the closet grocery store.  104th and May or even 119th or 134th and May would be a superb location for a Crest or a SuperTarget.  I wouldn't be surprised to see the SW 134th corridor get built up and have their own multitudes of shopping centers with all the upscale neighborhoods being built.

----------


## Martin

...and don't forget that may is barely a mile east of i-44, so this location really isn't that far from an interstate. i-240 is already too built up... a development this size would require demolition of existing structures along that corridor. given the choice, i'd bet most companies would build on undeveloped property.

so i paid attention when i drove by after work... the only thing i noticed today were some flags near the traffic light marking existing utilities. -M

----------


## mranderson

> I disagree. The population is moving southward in the Westmoore district. Anywhere along 104th or south would be great for a Crest or SuperTarget. The nearest store for such things you would find at a Target is the Tri-City Walmart Supercenter. For those in far south Oklahoma City, that Walmart is even the closet grocery store. 104th and May or even 119th or 134th and May would be a superb location for a Crest or a SuperTarget. I wouldn't be surprised to see the SW 134th corridor get built up and have their own multitudes of shopping centers with all the upscale neighborhoods being built.


The freeway is higher visibilty. Plus, imagine the difference in patrons between a freeway location and a four lane street. Crest there, yes. Target, no. Bad location.

----------


## metro

Does anyone have the approximate hundred block and is it on May or SW 104th more than likely? Then we can go to the county assessors website and see who the owner is.

----------


## windowphobe

If it's right on the southwest corner, you'd think it was either 2900 SW 104th or 10501 South May, though neither of these produced any results at the Cleveland County Assessor's Web site, and their vector-graphics viewer doesn't like Firefox 2.0.

----------


## metro

Is that Cleveland County? I thought it was Oklahoma County still?

----------


## Martin

it's cleveland county.... oklahoma county ends at sw 89th.  -M

----------


## SoonerDave

Already checked on the owner. It's Roaring Fork Association, whatever the heck that is. I'm not sure it's an in-state interest. 

They own properties along Memorial and May, and have some other odds and ends in town (or at least they did).

SuperTarget at SW 104th and May would be a great location. It would be easy to put up signage to direct traffic off of I-44, and would be a great attraction for people (like our family) that presently find themselves driving all the way to Tri-City for the relatively orderly WalMart there rather than go to the increasingly hideous Wal Mart at Santa Fe and I-240. 

I don't think Crest is likely. There were rumors of one going up at this location (104th and S May) about five years ago, but the plans were abandoned when Crest chose to build somewhere else. The only grocery store options within a modest distance are Albertson's @ 104th and Penn, but their prices are ridiculous, and a SmalMart Neighborhood Grocery at 104th and Western, but their selection is pitiful. That's why 104th and May makes a *great* location for a SuperTarget.

I fear the I-240 corridor is becoming overcrowded; however, I think something is up with what used to be the old TG&Y at I-240 and Penn. PetsMart and Burlington bailed out on their locations, with Burlington heading toward the same center that ol Circuit City just vacated @ Shields. Makes me wonder if the owners have other plans for that property in the coming months...but I guess that's a different thread  :Smile:  I STILL want a Barnes and Noble!!!

But back to 104th and S. May.....

-SoonerDave

----------


## Sooner R

Folks, it's pretty much a done deal. Just go to TAPP Development (Edmond, OK) web site and search through the retail developments. You will see a 196,000sf Super Wal Mart will be opening Winter 2008 at this location. TAPP's web site shows a .pdf with the layout plus some out parcels for Shadow development. I live in Lake Ridge and our HOA has been iniating communications with developer about access, aesthetics, masonry screen walls, etc. And yes, it's plenty big enough... even larger than the site at I-240 & Santa Fe. Construction should begin buy the end of this year. Yes, it makes me puke as well.

----------


## MrZ

My mother lives a few blocks north of 104th off May. She is just going to be thrilled to have a Wal-Mart Supercenter there. Better tell her to move before the property value goes down.

----------


## Martin

well... consider my day ruined. this _really_ sucks. -M

----------


## mranderson

Why would Wal Mart build any facility except possibly a Sams Club that close to another? It makes no sense.

Plus. On occasion (about once or twice a week) I drive past that intersection. On all available corners, the for sale signs are still in place with no indications of the land having been sold.

----------


## okclee

Is it to late for a community protest?

----------


## soonerliberal

I'm still fairly sceptical of this whole thing.  Walmart tends to favor highway locations and the area is fairly well saturated with Walmarts.  2 miles east is a Walmart Neighborhood Market.  7 miles SW is the Tri-City Supercenter.  8 miles SE is the Moore Supercenter.  5 miles NE is the 240 Supercenter.  That along with the for sale signs I still see really makes me sceptical...

----------


## BaconCheeseburgerDeluxe

Check this out and zoom in, you will see it is a Wal-Mart Supercenter.


http://www.tappdevelopment.com/Websi...0dpi104may.pdf

Oklahoma City, SW 104th & May | Tapp Development

----------


## SoonerDave

I think I'm going to be physically ill.

What a load of filth-ridden, rat-infested, CRAP this is. 

I know fighting these things is next to impossible, but for the love of my neighborhood (not to mention my neighbors), I've got to a least figure out how to start somehow...

Absolutely, positively repuslive.

I take heart only in the fact that it is listed as "proposed."

-SoonerDave

----------


## SoonerDave

The only thing worse than the fact they plan to build this social abortion 500 feet away from me is the fact that they plan to build a further stripmall type area and call it "Southtown OKC." 

If that's not the most patronizing, denigrating, "welcome-to-our-doublewides" name for the place, I'll eat my hat. Lots of people in this area have worked to rid South OKC of this backwoods image, and be darned if some idiot Edmond developer wants to shove it back down our throat. 

ARRGGGH. I'm so angry right now I want to spit nails. 

I am NOT believing this. P-stinking-UKE.

-SoonerDave

----------


## mranderson

Maybe it IS a Sams Club and they just put Wal-Mart because Sams is a subsidiary. Or the other possibility is it IS a Wal-Mart and they plan on converting the almost five year old location at 240 and Santa Fe into a Sams. (it opened April 17, 2002)

----------


## SoonerDave

The TAPP Development entry is specifically listing the SW 104th and May property as a 196,000 SF Super WalMart with other outparcels to come. 

That WalMart on Santa Fe has become such a filthy, smelly trashpit that I hate to go in there. And now I have the vision of that coming within *walking* distance. 

-SoonerDave
(For a while, I may post as "SimmeringDave")

----------


## BaconCheeseburgerDeluxe

If you look close at the blueprints you will see:

TLE= Tire and lube express. Seaonal Garden Center, Six truck docks, and a pharmacy drive thru. I have yet to see any of those items at a Sam's. I doubt the 240 will change either. It looks like Wal-Mart is trying to make southside like northside. Every 5 miles there is a supercenter northside. 

I think it safe to say this is a done deal. Businesses are not going to give the blueprints to a developer if they do not intend to build. It will probably look something like the Wal-Mart on Santa Fe and Danforth or the one on I-35 and 15th. 

Nobody is going to stop it, the only thing any citizen can do is force them to build it with class. If it is going to happen I hope it follows the likes of 
Danforth or I-35 and 15th. 

I think it is safe to say that Target is building a new store on 119th and Western otherwise Wal-Mart would not be building a store so close to two others. 
(Tri-City and 240 are five minutes away from this location.)

See this link and look at the map on page 2, you will see that something is going in next to Westmoore.

http://soonerinvestment.com/pdf_flye...ern-061606.pdf


Only two stores are going to be in excess of 100,000 sf  SuperTarget and Wal-Mart.

----------


## jbrown84

I feel bad for those of you in the area.  If we couldn't stop Walmart from ripping out trees and hills next to a lake in Edmond to build their trash, it doesn't bode well for stopping this.

----------


## Dave Cook

SoonerDave.....

We live off 115th and May and definitely share your pain. 

Anything - ANYTHING - besides a stinkin Wal Mart.

----------


## okclee

This is the worst news I have personally ever read on this forum.

----------


## SoonerDave

Well, I've contacted a couple of people in our neighborhood, and there is nothing but disdain for this thing. There had been rumors of a SuperTarget for awhile, but no one knew for sure what was going in. 

IN my conversations with one neighbor, there are also rumblings of a Barnes and Noble and standalone Starbucks going in along with it, but those are purely speculation at this point.

Well, I've always whined that there aren't any bookstores in my neck of the woods. Talk about the ol' saw of "Be careful what you wish for..." It's coming back to me in spades. There is apparently already talk of some people pulling up stakes and selling out. That may be a bit extreme, but at least I understand their sentiments. 

What may not be immediately apparent for those not familiar with this area is that the rear of this social abortion (and I use that term MOST deliberately) will be the first thing staring folks in the face as they back out of their driveway on the N/S streets that parallel May Avenue, extending south from Earlywine Boulevard. This isn't even about cutting down trees or carving up rolling hills; this is about a Wal Mart _literally_ being in walking distance of your _front door_. 

I can just hear the police reports now of pickpockets, purse snatchers, muggers, and general human debris flocking into the neighborhood to escape arrest at 3AM...

This is just, just sickening.

-SimmeringDave

----------


## Easy180

So basically everyone doesn't want a Walmart in their neighborhood, but will gladly go to someone else's to shop there since these things are packed 24/7??

There is a reason why these are going in all over the place...Big time successes...Many of those you speak to will somehow end up parking their cars in a spot the week it opens

----------


## mranderson

If you will not accept a Wal-Mart then what WILL you accept? And why?

Keep in mind. Wal-Mart did NOT cause the small businesses to fold. The CONSUMER did. The consumer had a choice. They could have continued to shop the small business person, but elected to shop places like Wal-Mart. Plus. If you think only trailer trash shops there, then you are quite incorrect. I, for one, plus my entire family shop there... And we are FAR from being trailer trash. We are just a small number of people that are well above the trailer trash class. Many like us shop there because we get wealthier by SAVING money... Not wasting it on higher prices for the same thing.

If Wal-Mart wants to build in my neighborhood, then I welcome them with open arms and an open wallet.

----------


## jbrown84

> What may not be immediately apparent for those not familiar with this area is that the rear of this social abortion (and I use that term MOST deliberately) will be the first thing staring folks in the face as they back out of their driveway on the N/S streets that parallel May Avenue, extending south from Earlywine Boulevard. This isn't even about cutting down trees or carving up rolling hills; this is about a Wal Mart _literally_ being in walking distance of your _front door_.


Yeah I noticed that in the site plan.  That's really bad.

Easy, I can tell you that I was vehemently against the Fox Lake Walmart in Edmond and I have yet to spend a dime there, nor has anyone in my family.  Also, the Target a mile and a half away seems busier than ever.

----------


## Easy180

That will change over time jbrown...Once more and more people get over their unofficial boycott and start to go there occasionally to shop for lower prices

Not a huge fan of them either, but there are much worse businesses that can come in than one known for low prices and good value compared to other grocery stores

----------


## Karried

I'm sorry for you all having this in your neighborhood.... it is upsetting.
We have one a short distance from our house but thank God for SuperTarget.

----------


## SoonerDave

mranderson, you miss the point entirely.

If you'd read my other postings in this thread, I plainly stated I would have LOVED to have had a SuperTarget or even a nice grocery store  - heck, I don't mind the Barnes and Noble - at that corner - because Target - particularly the SuperTarget - keeps up their properties. Period.

Walmart's are built with Instant Slum Concrete. They don't care what their properties look like in five years, because the reliably abandon them. They might wash the windows once every six years. The first WalMart at SW 74th and Penn deteriorated this way just before it moved across the street, deteriorated again, then moved to Santa Fe, and now it's deteriorating. Now it's moving to my neighborhood. I have no desire for a trash truck to move next door. 

I don't think I said one time that anyone who shops there is trailer trash. Its the trailer of trash WalMart will allow to be dumped on itself that irritates me.

-SoonerDave

----------


## mranderson

I read Target. It makes no sense that you would approve Target but not Wal-Mart, regardless of what you say. They are direct competitors.

Frankly, I admire Wal-Mart for knowing their stores grow. The reason the two previous locations moved was due to growth, not deterioration. I can name many stores that deteriorate. Some as fast as they open. An example is Walls. They opened one a mile from my house and it looks bad, and it has only been open a short time. Plus, they carry nothing but junk.

Funny. 7-11 replaces stores in the same way Wal-Mart does, but you do not knock them. Who buys the majority of the old 7-11's? Orientals and Arabs for their convinience stores. That is where you can find the majority of adult magazines. (before you say something dumb, folks, remember I am a magazine distributor). I can easily say knocking Wal-Mart and not 7-11 is hipocritical... Yes. I know there is a big difference in size, however, the concept is the same.

----------


## soonerliberal

The difference between Target and Walmart is that Target actually keeps their stores in great condition, particularly ones in nicer areas such as Edmond and the suburban southside.  I suppose you can consider Target and Walmart direct competitors, except their target demographics are completely different.  Walmart goes for the lower middle class, where Target tends to have a higher class demographic.  

You can argue the business strategy of Walmart all you want, but the fact that nobody can deny is that Walmart has negative connotations associated with that and believe it or not has an affect on land values of an area.  The 7-11 comparison fails on a degree of difference fallacy.  7-11s don't become porn and liquor shops after 10 years time.  Walmarts deteriorate rapidly after they are built.  7-11s are locally owned, where Walmarts are not.  7-11s have much more competition than Walmart.  The differences go on and on.

Walmart is really facing problems with the NIMBY philosophy, but generally overcome those.  My only hope is that they make it a classier one such as Fox Lake or the new Midwest City location.

----------


## jbrown84

Walmart abandons their big boxes every ten years.  Target rebuilds their stores--even ones in lower-income areas like May and NW Highway.

There is no comparison.

----------


## okclee

If someone can't see the difference between a Wal-Mart and a Target, and for that matter a 7-Eleven. Then there is little need for the discussion on the reasons one wouldn't want a Wal-Mart in there back yard.

----------


## Easy180

> The difference between Target and Walmart is that Target actually keeps their stores in great condition,


After 20 years maybe, but the Targets at 44th & Western and on N May were dumps for years until they finally renovated them

And many do understand the difference of Walmart, Target and 7-11....I just find it a little snobby that most people even in the suburbs shop at superwalmart's, but just want them in someone else's neighborhood and out of theirs

(Not addressed to anyone in particular) Please reply on here when *any* of your neighbors can't get market value for their home, because potential buyers are concerned about a SuperWalmart at 104th and May...Don't worry the poor will still go to Walmart's closer to home and won't bring all the crime and drugs with them   :Tiphat:

----------


## SoonerDave

I'll give  you a straight-up reason why the folks on the east side of that Lakeridge addition will almost certainly a property value drop.

If you look at the TAPP layout for the WalMart, you'll see two 30' semi-truck turnaround areas on the south end of the layout. That means for the folks living on the N/S streets just off of May, they'll be greeted by the delightful sounds of trailers off-loading their stuff morning, noon, and night. The backside of the WalMart appears, itself, to be 90 feet from the central traffic artery in the neighborhood (Earlywine Blvd). Tell me a house that might sell for X right now _absent_ that WalMart will sell for the same once that blight is there and folks see a loading dock back there?

As for my area on the west side of the addition, we've got it great ( insert sarcasm); we're  a whole 600+ feet from the west edge of the parking lot, and a little over 600 feet from the north face of the building. I suspect we'll be looking at the backside of whatever strip mall goes on the west side, however.

As far as the NIMBY factor goes on WalMarts; the SantaFe WalMart was built in a light industrial area just west of a car lot (Hudiburg); there were/are no existing/established neighborhoods in the area. Lakeridge has been around for more than a decade. When the very first WalMart in the area was built over two decades ago, it was built at the end of an *existing* set of stores, so the retail element was well entrenched. The people who really got an eyeful are those who lived behind where WalMart moved a few years later - directly east across Penn. Years ago, that area was highlighted as the center of a new *business* (not retail) park, (even a hotel, IIRC), but that fizzled and the land stood vacant for years. Then WalMart moved in. If the residential area to the immediate north of them didn't like it, I wouldn't blame them at all.

I'll worry about 7-11's the next time I see someone planning to put one in excess of 170,000 square feet. Other than that, the analogy is DOA. And I reiterate my preference for a SuperTarget; those properties are maintained, and WalMarts simply aren't. 

One thing I've already noticed; the proposed size of the Walmart has dropped just in the last week. The first time I visited the TAPP website, it was listed as 190,000 SF; it is now down to 178,000 SF, IIRC. Hmmm...

Understand, too, I'm not unilaterially opposed to retail development on that corner. I am opposed, specifically, to *WalMart* on that corner. Starbucks? Barnes and Noble? C'mon in! 

-SoonerDave

----------


## mranderson

The planning commision and the city council can require sound barriers that will reduce the sound from those trucks.That is part of SPUD and PUD plans. Plus. You will probably find that the sound of an 80,000 pound truck (fully loaded to DOT max) is not as loud as you think. I worked around them many times and five straight years at Lowe's alone. We never heard any of the trucks unless we were on top of them. (not litrally, of course)

As usual, you miss the point on the 7-11 example. There are people in and out of 7-11's 24 hours a day, and in many cases 365 days a year, plus one extra day every Presidential election year. Plus many 7-11's have a large low life clientelle. Yes, respectable people shop there, however, a lot of their people are really low class trash.

In addition, a strip center will attract semi's as well. Plus loud cars at night when all the kids decide they want to hang out there.

If you really do not want to see progress, then I suggest you keep an eye on the planning commision agenda and the city council agenda, then when this proposal is heard, appear at the meetings and state your case. If there is enough protesters, then it may be denied. No protesters show, then you can look for Wal-Mart signs in your future.

I have also read something about the candidates for ward five. There is a guy named David Miller who is anti progress. He is the one to vote for since you have the "not in my backyard" mentality. Your current planning commisioner is George Washington. He is backing this plan from what I understand.

----------


## SoonerDave

> If you really do not want to see progress...


mranderson, I'm frankly in no mood to deal with your trolling predispositions, your incendiary remarks, or the ad-hominem manner with which you seem compelled to contribute to so many discussions here.

If the worst thing you can call me is "anti-progress" - and that only four or five messages after you play a _racial_ card (who was it that buys those 7-11's?), so be it. If you want to ignore the fact that (several times) I have embraced, encouraged _in this very thread_, and hoped for a better-caliber of retail merchant at that corner, that's your prerogative. 

You and I have different measures (in fact, definitions) of progress.

If, in your world, your only measure of progress is how many WalMarts and Caucasian-only 7-11's (and we want to be sure to keep out those Chinese laundromats too, right?) we can cram in the back yards of people whose only offense is working, paying their taxes, and their mortgages, then, no, I _don't_ want _your_ kind of progress.

You can take heart, however, mranderson, because I fully realize the probability of stopping WalMart from doing precisely as they please hovers just above zero. You'll get your precious new WalMart Cathedral of Progress, and I hope you joyfully pray there every day at their altar.

-SoonerDave

----------


## mranderson

> mranderson, I'm frankly in no mood to deal with your trolling predispositions, your incendiary remarks, or the ad-hominem manner with which you seem compelled to contribute to so many discussions here.
> 
> If the worst thing you can call me is "anti-progress" - and that only four or five messages after you play a _racial_ card (who was it that buys those 7-11's?), so be it. If you want to ignore the fact that (several times) I have embraced, encouraged _in this very thread_, and hoped for a better-caliber of retail merchant at that corner, that's your prerogative. 
> 
> You and I have different measures (in fact, definitions) of progress.
> 
> If, in your world, your only measure of progress is how many WalMarts and Caucasian-only 7-11's (and we want to be sure to keep out those Chinese laundromats too, right?) we can cram in the back yards of people whose only offense is working, paying their taxes, and their mortgages, then, no, I _don't_ want _your_ kind of progress.
> 
> You can take heart, however, mranderson, because I fully realize the probability of stopping WalMart from doing precisely as they please hovers just above zero. You'll get your precious new WalMart Cathedral of Progress, and I hope you joyfully pray there every day at their altar.
> ...


I swear. You and the rest of those like you really do not know how to inturprate a message. I suggest you take some lessons on how to read those messages. Think about what I said. I never once said anything "racial" about anything. I only pointed out the fact ORIENTALS and ARABS buy the outdated 7-11's. And, yes. You are anti progress.

----------


## jbrown84

Oh, andy, you crack me up.  "The rest of those like you" is everyone on this board.

Walmart = progress by NO definition.  

You use the words "oriental" and "arab", yet claim to not be playing the race card??  Ha.

I interpreted your message as pretty hostile myself, so I don't know how you could call it otherwise.  Last I checked, ASIANS and MIDDLE EASTERN people were some of the most enterprising, successful people on the planet.  But that would be stereotyping--wouldn't want to do that.

----------


## swdogg

As stated in some posts you can ask for Wal-mart to make the store meet the standards of  the housing additions. Get involved and Vote. As some may know, March 6th is a time to voice your thoughts, visit David Miller Ward 5

----------


## Dave Cook

Channel 4 did a story on this tonight. Anyone else see it?

----------


## BaconCheeseburgerDeluxe

Based on Miller's site it sounds like Lakeridge Run HOA is not going the NIMBY route.  Instead they are telling Wal-Mart your presence is welcome.  Just do us one little favor and build your store to where it is an asset to our neighborhood.  Do not build an eyesore.

In the end it will look like either the Danforth store or the 15th street store.

----------


## jbrown84

What was their angle?  Did they show people that were unhappy about it?

----------


## BaconCheeseburgerDeluxe

I just watched the report on kfor.com The neighbors were not happy about it however, the neighborhood association spokesman stated "Were not Anti-Walmart, we just want a few things taken care of"

The city spokesman said they cannot help the home owners. I think it may have something to do with what the reporter mentioned.  The area was zoned for commerical develpoment back in the 80's.  If that is true Wal-Mart or some other large store will end up there eventutally.

----------


## SoonerDave

Darn, wish I'd seen that piece. Oh, well...

As a matter of clarification, the residential area on that corner is "Lake Ridge." There is an older addition to the east of may that is called "Lakeridge Run." It can be frustratingly confusing, particularly when you are trying to give someone directions. You have to tell people *not* to go into "Lakeridge *Run*."

-SoonerDave

----------


## SoonerDave

Hah...good ol' web...

Found the video of last night's news on the KFOR website. Shame they weren't around to interview me :-) I would have made Anderson proud. 

About the only good thing in that story is that WalMart hasn't yet applied for any kind of building permits. I realize that's just a matter of time, but still...

-SoonerDave

----------


## SoonerDave

Interesting bit of pure rumor...

A friend of mine had  heard about WalMart, but from a slightly different angle. What he claims to have been told (by a manager of a WalMart Neighborhood Lack of Grocery) was that WalMart was planning to build what was termed a "prototype" or "experimental" store somewhere in SW OKC. 

The only reason that jolted my curiosity is that I came across a story out of Arizona from late last summer talking about WalMart planning to experiment with a "new concept" superstore, with upscale merchandise/branding, and one of the first ones was planned for San Antonio. It sounded to me like a direct response to the SuperTarget concept. 

Now these two notions aren't even remotely related in any way except by irony, timing, and circumstance, but it would be interesting to discover that they might be planning to drop something than a pre-emptive urban blight bomb on that corner..

-SoonerDave

----------


## Easy180

Just a quick note

The Super Walmart in Moore has renovated both the outside and inside recently...New paint/tile

Kinda kills the notion that Walmart doesn't keep up their stores since it hasn't been there that long

----------


## SoonerDave

> Kinda kills the notion that Walmart doesn't keep up their stores since it hasn't been there that long


Au contraire - the exception proves the rule. 

The WalSlum at 104th and Santa Fe is going to be getting the same/similar treatment shortly.  It's been there about five years.

WalMart hasn't maintained their properties until they started going under the public spotlight for neglecting them.

-soonerdave

----------


## Easy180

So you are saying they are fixing up Moore's store due to neighbor's complaints?

Doubtful....Think they are doing it in response to the nice SuperTarget now in N Norman...Think it's just plain old competition

----------


## mranderson

Actually, I bet Wal-Mart is remodeling the location because they do that to stores that are not too small but out of date. The remodel is probably nothing more than a reset.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Doubtful....Think they are doing it in response to the nice SuperTarget now in N Norman...Think it's just plain old competition


No, of course not _local_ neighborhood complaints, but general negative exposure about the WalMart name in general.

Response to the SuperTarget? A _better-maintained_ property you say? A _prime_ reason WalMart same-store sales are flat or down? Good enough for me....although I don't think it explains the remodel @ I-240 and Santa Fe...no SuperTargets in the area....much more likely is that a general recognition that cruddy, nasty stores are part-and-parcel with the WalMart name, and suddenly higher on their list of things to rectify.

-soonerdave

----------


## okclee

Here is a good read on Wal-Mart and other communities around the U.S.


Wal-Mart foes fight development - Consumer News - MSNBC.com

----------


## SouthsideSooner

I got an email from the Lakeridge HOA president saying that Walmart has pulled out of this project and that the development is now up in the air.

I talked to another very credible source that said Walmart is going to be part of a development at S. 104th and I-44 instead. There is 90 acres zoned C-3 on the NE corner of that intersection.

----------


## Easy180

> I got an email from the Lakeridge HOA president saying that Walmart has pulled out of this project and that the development is now up in the air.
> 
> I talked to another very credible source that said Walmart is going to be part of a development at S. 104th and I-44 instead. There is 90 acres zoned C-3 on the NE corner of that intersection.


Nice scoop sooner....Makes more sense for Wallymart to put one right off I-44 anyway

----------


## SoonerDave

> I got an email from the Lakeridge HOA president saying that Walmart has pulled out of this project and that the development is now up in the air.


HALLELUJAH!

Actually, this does not surprise me. I saw an article in the paper this week that reported Wal Mart had planned to reduce its new SuperCenter openings by 28&#37; in the coming year, and I figure if the odds are generally the same, that meant about a 1-in-4 chance the 104th and May project would be on the block.

The link to the TAPP Development site for this project was taken down/routed to a login page about two or three weeks ago.

-soonerdave

----------


## Martin

i like this better... but i'm still not big on having a walmart anywhere nearby.

-M

----------


## SoonerDave

mmm, I generally agree with you on that, but to me there's SO much difference in having that extra distance down the street from May & 104th. Rather than having it in my front yard, where it was literally walking distance, now it's driving distance. 

This location makes sense because it is also near where Target is supposedly interested in building a SuperTarget, but on the west side of I-44.

-soonerdave

----------


## russellc

I worked at Wal-Mart in Moore during the summer after highschool a few years ago, and they said they are supposed to remodel their stores every 7 years.

----------


## jbrown84

The Penn & Memorial location is currently remodeling, and 7 years old sounds about right.

----------


## SWOKC 4 me

> This location makes sense because it is also near where Target is supposedly interested in building a SuperTarget, but on the west side of I-44.
> 
> -soonerdave


Hopefully Target will beat them to the punch and Wal-Mart will not want to build that close to Target and we can keep new Wal-marts out of South OKC all together.  --- Sorry Wal-Mart lovers but I HATE Wal-mart.  I would much rather see Target.  I am all for new businesses on the south side just not Wal-Mart.

----------


## Martin

just re-reading this... wouldn't the nw side of i-44 be too close to the airport flight path for a big box?  i could see something going in on the ne corner, but not the nw corner.

-M

----------


## SoonerDave

I was thinking the same thing ,mmm.

In fact, I thought most of the property on the NW corner of 104th and I-44 was actually behind the airport perimeter fence...the _south_ side of that area looks vast and unencumbered, however....

-soonerdave

----------


## SuperScooper

If the city had any common sense they would close Portland between SW 54th & 104th and close 74th and 89th just a few hundred feet away from the on/off ramps.  

This would leave a huge piece of property for future runways, aircraft maintence bays and possibly room for a future airline hub.

----------


## SouthsideSooner

It looks like this project may be back on. 

I live in Lake Ridge and received this email from our homeowners assoc. president.

_"7-14-08

Hello everyone,

There have been several inquiries concerning a rumor that Crest Foods will be building a grocery store on the vacant lot at SW 104th & May Ave.  

I have heard the same rumor and believe there is an 80% chance that the store will be built near SW 104th & Earlywine.  The rest of the property will most certainly be developed also, however no type of stores or names have been mentioned.

As other information becomes available, I will pass it along."_

Has anyone else heard anything about this?

----------


## Martin

haven't heard anything... but a crest @ 104th & may would make me a happy camper.

-M

----------


## SoonerDave

I can attest to the recent addition of survey stakes along Earlywine Blvd just south of 104th, which would represent the westernmost edge of the property. That would certainly be consistent with any pending sale or construction activity, I would think.

----------


## ssandedoc

Well, the land has not been sold as of yet.  The Owner is listed as Roaring Fork Assoc.


Cleveland County Assessor

----------


## SoonerDave

> Well, the land has not been sold as of yet.  The Owner is listed as Roaring Fork Assoc.
> 
> 
> Cleveland County Assessor


Wouldn't have to be sold to be surveyed, because a property development company could build the store and lease it back to Crest....

----------


## Martin

shoot... with a commercial development like that, you're pretty much guaranteed that the property will be surveyed prior to the sale.

-M

----------


## t3h_wookiee

A Crest would be awesome! I'm farther south than that, but I don't shop at Wal-mart, so right now I'm having to go down to Norman to buy groceries, and it's annoying going that far. It'd be awesome to have a good grocery store this close!

----------


## Bobby821

> A Crest would be awesome! I'm farther south than that, but I don't shop at Wal-mart, so right now I'm having to go down to Norman to buy groceries, and it's annoying going that far. It'd be awesome to have a good grocery store this close!


WHy do you not shop at Wal*Mart?

----------


## oneforone

> WHy do you not shop at Wal*Mart?


Shopping at Wal-Mart is like picking your nose or scratching your ass every does it or has done it at least once with in the last month.

----------


## Bobby821

> Shopping at Wal-Mart is like picking your nose or scratching your ass every does it or has done it at least once with in the last month.


What??? thats not an explanation of why you dont go to Wal*Mart. Wal*Mart is about the only place to shop for groceries these days.

----------


## SoonerDave

> What??? thats not an explanation of why you dont go to Wal*Mart. Wal*Mart is about the only place to shop for groceries these days.


Not if that Crest gets built!!!

We now return you to your "SW 104th and May Construction" thread...

----------


## Martin

i look forward to having crest there... i'll go to the homeland on 104th & penn when i need just a couple items, but when i'm stocking up i don't mind going all the way over to 12th & eastern just to take advantage of crest's prices. it'll be nice to have that same shopping experience so close to home.

-M

----------


## Bobby821

> i look forward to having crest there... i'll go to the homeland on 104th & penn when i need just a couple items, but when i'm stocking up i don't mind going all the way over to 12th & eastern just to take advantage of crest's prices. it'll be nice to have that same shopping experience so close to home.
> 
> -M


Whats wrong with Wal*Mart? there is also the Wal*Mart neighborghood market on 104th and Western to shop at.

----------


## SoonerDave

Thinking about the Crest on Eastern in Moore, I think they built a small stripmall or two or three small outparcels. I'd have to believe the same king of thing might be on tap for any new Crest development, but that's purely speculation on my part.

When the previous development was in the works, there was also a rumor fo a plan for a Barnes and Noble and a Starbucks. Since Starbucks is shuttering a whole pile of stores, I think its safe to assume that's not going to happen - but I'd sure love to dream about a renewed prospect for a Barnes and Noble in the vicinity. People south of Reno really do read! 

I wouldn't complain if they put up a standalone Chik-fil-A either...

----------


## rinni

Looks like there are several of us in Lakeridge.  I was so hoping for another church - the Church of Christ has been a good neighbor.

----------


## Martin

thanks for saying that, rinni... i go there.

-M

----------


## oneforone

> What??? thats not an explanation of why you dont go to Wal*Mart. Wal*Mart is about the only place to shop for groceries these days.


 
What I meant was everybody shops at Wal-Mart. You may not everyday but everyone I know has been there within the last 12 months. For most Wal-Mart haters it is the place to make quick grab because money or time is in short supply.

Now back to the thread....

I hope they do build a Crest there I am tired seeing my parents get raped everytime they do their shopping at Homeland. They are creatures of habit. They rarely travel to anywhere that is more than a 5 minutes from home. They hate the Wal-Mart neighborhood dumpster (as my mom calls it) because you cannot get fresh cuts of meat and the selection is small.

----------


## rinni

> thanks for saying that, rinni... i go there.
> 
> -M


Funny story (at least I think it is).  Not long after the Church of Christ was completed, a very nice lady came to my door one Saturday and invited me to attend the new church.  We talked for a few minutes and I told her that I was impressed with the new church and that it was a beautiful building.  She looked stricken and said, "It's not fancy on the inside" and left.  I didn't know what to make of it but mentioned it to a co-worker who goes to a Church of Christ in Edmond.  He cracked up and said that it was very important _not_ to be too flashy.  I thought that I was complementing her but wound up offending her.  I've felt bad about it ever since!

----------


## t3h_wookiee

> WHy do you not shop at Wal*Mart?



I used to work there years ago, and ever since I've tried to avoid shopping there as much as I can. Plus I really dislike their business practices, their produce is pretty pathetic (yay farmer's markets!), and I have a hard time finding what I need in stock at the Moore one.


Back on topic, man we need some good grocery stores down here!

----------


## Martin

> i've felt bad about it ever since!


that is a pretty funny story. in actuality, the lady was probably more embarassed that we came across as vain. i doubt you offended her... don't feel bad about it!




> back on topic, man we need some good grocery stores down here!


totally agree... i wish there were a few more places to choose from. far southwest okc used to have around six or seven grocery stores... now we're down to around three.

-M

----------


## SoonerDave

Just heard from a local Crest manager that the project will be either at 104th and May _or perhaps 119th_ and May. There is an open parcel on the *SE* corner of 119th and May........

And, yes, I remember when we had lots of grocery stores in this area. I remember Jim's IGA on 74th, Buchanan's at 89th and Penn, Winn Dixie (later Griders) at 89th and Western, and those are just the ones off the top of my head......

----------


## Martin

southeast corner, right? on 119th & may, the only empty corner i can think of is the vacant chunk of land that backs up to rivendell on the lake. southpark baptist sit on the southwest corner.

in any event... either 104th & may or 119th & may would work great for me. given the 'nimby' principle, perhaps i'd like 119th just a little better.

-M

----------


## oneforone

Although you might have "Nimby" issues, I really do not think you have too many people complain about a new Crest store.

I think they would apply a tasteful layout to the building and the parking lot. Not to mention, every Crest store I have ever visited is clean and sparkling inside and out. 

They drastically transformed the Homeland store they bought on Hefner and Rockwell.  They gutted the store inside and out. It looks like a brand new store.

Traffic will not be a real issue either except on weekends and days prior to holidays.

----------


## Martin

oh, i'm not complaining... like i say, i'd be happy with either location and especially with a crest... however, if i _had_ to pick one spot over the other, i'd go with 119th. and you hit the nail on the head about traffic... that's the main reason i'd prefer it to be _just a bit_ farther from home.

----------


## SoonerDave

> oh, i'm not complaining... like i say, i'd be happy with either location and especially with a crest... however, if i _had_ to pick one spot over the other, i'd go with 119th. and you hit the nail on the head about traffic... that's the main reason i'd prefer it to be _just a bit_ farther from home.


I fixed the site reference (SW->SE) on the other post  GRRR. Don't know what it is with me and directional references the last few days. 

I have no doubt Crest will build a top-notch location on either site. I may be mistaken, but I believe they own all their own stores, rather than have a development company build it and then lease it back to them. That gives them incentive to maintain their own property.

The Homeland that Crest renovated on Eastern in Moore is a terrific place - spotless, neat, and well maintained. So *not* Wal-Slum.

----------


## chillingal

Hi All...

My husband emailed Crest a few days ago and this is what they said:

The store will be built from the ground up on 104th and South May.  As far as we know there will not be any other stores besides Crest. You can post that we are breaking ground in March of 2009 and hope to open in the Spring of 2010.

----------


## t3h_wookiee

Yay!!

----------


## Jesseda

so whats the status on this project?

----------


## orhodes

The Crest store manager in Moore said "it's going to be on the LEFT (north)
side (of 104th) when your going  east."

----------


## SouthsideSooner

> The Crest store manager in Moore said "it's going to be on the LEFT (north)
> side (of 104th) when your going  east."


That is incorrect. The new store will be located on the property southwest of 104th and S. May and will be part of a development called Lake Ridge Center.

http://www.okc.gov/agendapub/cache/2...9120035139.PDF

----------


## oneforone

> http://www.okctalk.com/okc-metro-are...sh-market.html

----------

